
Fukushima’s Reactor #2 is far more radioactive than previously realized - ZoeZoeBee
https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/243904-fukushimas-reactor-2-far-radioactive-previously-realized-no-sign-containment-breach
======
stephenr
Waiting for the "oh but nuclear is still safer" posts.

